# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  "Son Kale Kuşatılan Yargı"

## bozok

*Sessiz Sedasız Bir Cihaner Vakası Daha*

 


Fethullah Gülen'in beraatine itiraz eden Savcı'nın başına gelmeyen kalmadı. Gazeteci Hüseyin üzalp'in "*Son Kale Kuşatılan Yargı"* adlı kitabında yargıda yaşanan ve kamuoyuna yansımayan çarpıcı olaylar anlatılıyor. 

Erzincan Cumhuriyet Başsavcısı İlhan Cihaner’in başına gelenler, artık geniş kesimler tarafından biliniyor. Erzincan’da Gülen ve diğer cemaatler hakkında soruşturma başlatan Cihaner, Ergenekon davasıyla bağlantılandırılıp usulsüz bir süreç sonunda uzun süre hapiste tutulmuş, hakkında geniş bir karalama kampanyası yürütülmüştü. 

Ancak Cihaner’in açtığı soruşturma, Gülen hakkındaki ilk önemli dava değildi. Daha önce eski Devlet Güvenlik Mahkemesi savcısı Nuh Mete Yüksel, Gülen hakkında dava açmıştı. 

Yüksel iddianamesinde Fethullah Gülen’i “laik devlet yapısını değiştirerek yerine dini kurallara dayalı bir devlet kurmak amacıyla yasadışı örgüt kurup bu amaç doğrultusunda faaliyetlerde bulunmak”la suçladı. Gülen’in 10 yıla kadar hapsini istiyordu. 

Davanın ardından Nuh Mete Yüksel’in özel hayatına dair bir kaset ortaya çıktı. Yüksel HSYK tarafından DGM savcılığından alındı, dolayısıyla Gülen davasından çekildi. 

Bundan sonrasını, gazeteci Hüseyin üzalp ayrıntılı bir şekilde kaleme aldı. Uzun yıllar TGRT, NTV kanallarında ve Sabah gazetesinde çalışan üzalp, 94’ten bu yana Refah Partisi, Fazilet Partisi, Saadet Partisi ve AKP’nin faaliyetlerini izliyor. üzalp’in, yargıya dönük baskıları anlattığı “Son Kale Kuşatılan Yargı” isimli ilk kitabı piyasaya çıktı. 

Yüksel’in çekildiği dava, 2003 yılında savcı Salim Demirci’ye verildi. Gülen’in yargılandığı dava da “Rahşan affı” kapsamına girmişti. Kesin hükme bağlanması ertelenmişti. Ancak Gülen’in avukatları, Terörle Mücadele Kanunu’ndaki değişiklik üzerine yeniden yargılanma talebinde bulundular ve beraat talep ettiler.

Bunun üzerine Gülen davası yeniden görülmeye başlandı. 2006 yılının başlarında artık davanın sonuna gelinmişti. Avukatlar, mahkemeye Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü’nün hazırladığı ve Gülen’i aklayan bir rapor sundular. Bu Emniyet raporunda cemaatin TMK kapsamında bir örgüt olmadığı, düzeni değiştirme amacı gütmediği savunuluyordu. Avukatlar, Emniyet’in bu raporunu “Bilgi Edinme Yasası” vasıtasıyla elde ettiklerini söylediler. 

Davaya yeniden bakan Ankara 11. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, 5 Mayıs 2006’da Gülen hakkında oybirliğiyle beraat kararı aldı. Mahkeme Başkanı Orhan Karadeniz, karardan önce savcıya görüşünü sordu. Savcı Salim Demirci, “beraat talebinin reddini” talep ediyordu. Demirci, Haziran ayında kararı temyiz etti. Demirci, temyiz dilekçesinde Gülen’in savunması alınmadan hüküm kurulmasının usul ve yasalara aykırı olduğunu söylüyor, Emniyet’in son raporunun ise daha önce sunulan bilgilerle çelişkili olduğunu vurguluyordu.

*VE SES KAYDI üIKIYOR*
Dava süreci devam etti. 2008 Mart ayında Gülen davası, Yargıtay’da son aşamaya geldi. 7 Mart 2008 günü, Demirci’nin bir ses kaydı yayınlanıyor. Kayıtta Demirci, Diyarbakır’daki uygulamalar nedeniyle Başbakan Erdoğan ve Efkan Ala’yı küfürlü sözlerle eleştiriyor. Ortam dinlemesiyle alındığı açıklanan ses kaydının tarihi ise çok manidar: 2006 yılının Nisan ve Mayıs ayları. Yani Fethullah Gülen davasının yerel mahkemede karar süreci. Yani, birileri savcı Salim Demirci’nin Gülen’in beraatine itiraz edeceğini anlar anlamaz ortam dinlemesiyle Demirci’yi takibe alıyor. Küfürlü konuşmayı buluyor. İki sene bekliyor, ve tam da Yargıtay karar vereceği sırada piyasaya sürüyor.

Zira, kayıtla aynı gün, Yargıtay 9. Ceza Dairesi’nin, Gülen’in beraat kararını onadığı haberi, Anadolu Ajansı’na düşüyor.

*ADALET BAKANLIğI'NDAN HUKUKSUZLUK*
Demirci’nin ses kaydı, yasal yollardan elde edilmediği için hukuki bir değer taşımıyor. Buna rağmen Adalet Bakanlığı, bu illegal ses kaydına dayanarak savcı Demirci hakkında soruşturma başlattı. 

Soruşturma sonucunda Demirci hakkında iddianame hazırlandı. Bu iddianame, Osman Kaçmaz’ın başkanı olduğu Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi’ne geldi.

Osman Kaçmaz, Başbakan Erdoğan’ın ölen askerlere “kelle” ve Abdullah ücalan’a “sayın” demesi sebebiyle yargılanmasına karar vermişti. Kaçmaz, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün de kayıp trilyon davasından yargılanması gerektiği kararı vermiş, Gül için “şüpheli” sıfatı kullanmıştı. Bu iki kararın ardından Kaçmaz hakkında yandaş basında bir karalama kampanyası başlatıldı, Bakanlık hakkında inceleme başlattı, ve Ergenekon soruşturmasına dahil edildi.

*SALİM DEMİRCİ'YE DAVA* 
Elbette savcı Salim Demirci’ye karşı atılan adımlar, hakkında piyasaya sürülen ses kaydıyla sınırlı kalmadı. Demirci hakkında “Zincirleme şekilde görevi ihmal, kül halinde görevi kötüye kullanmak” iddialarıyla suçlamalar yapıldı ve teftiş başlatıldı. Demirci, 2004 ile 2007 yılları arasında toplam 64 dosyayı 3 aydan 4 yıla kadar, bir kısmını ise zamanaşımı süreleri dolana kadar sürüncemede bırakmakla suçlandı. Demirci hakkındaki ihmal suçlamalarından biri de bir uyuşturucu davası içindi. 

Sincan 1. Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi, Salim Demirci hakkında “soruşturma açılması için yeterli delil bulunduğu” kararına vardı. Demirci, Yargıtay’da yargılanacak. 

Mahkemenin kararına başkan Osman Kaçmaz katılmayarak şerh düştü. Kaçmaz, Demirci’ye atfedilen hakaret eylemlerinin tek “delilinin” yasadışı bir delil, bir ses kaydı olduğunu belirtti. Kaçmaz, görevi kötüye kullanma ve ihmal konusunda yasada “kişinin mağduriyeti veya kamu zararına neden olan ya da kişilere haksız bir kazanç sağlayan kamu görevlilerinin cezalandırılacağını” hatırlatarak, Demirci’nin durumunda bunların söz konusu olmadığını belirtti.

şimdi Gülen’i soruşturan bir savcı daha, hakkında açılan davayı bekliyor. Eski örnekler, Demirci’nin kısa süre sonra yandaş basın tarafından topa tutulmaya başlanacağını gösteriyor.


*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 30 Eylül 2010

----------

